# Hello



## rtr77 (7 mo ago)

I'm brand new here, and i'm going through quite an ordeal with my wife currently. I'm just coming here to seek information, and try and keep a clear head, which is very hard when i think about the possibility of losing my solemate.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

rtr77 said:


> I'm brand new here, and i'm going through quite an ordeal with my wife currently. I'm just coming here to seek information, and try and keep a clear head, which is very hard when i think about the possibility of losing my solemate.


Hi @rtr77 , Welcome to TAM. I’m sorry to hear you’re going through an ordeal. TAM is the place to talk about it; there are experts here from nearly every possible situation.

Share the details in this post or start a new one in a specific forum and TAM will try to assist.

I hope the best for your marriage.


----------

